# Encounters with a different culture



## rporter610 (Feb 20, 2015)

This morning in Ciudad Oaxaca, State of Oaxaca, Mexico, where I am vacationing, I witnessed an interesting cultural event, the _paseo de los flores_, or "parade of the flowers."  In it, high school boys and high school girls marched in rows of four or five around a central fountain.  As they marched, other students gave them armloads of flowers.  I don't know why or what the event indicates, but it was fun to watch.

I'm wondering if any of you have seen interesting cultural events when you were visiting a country that is not your own.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2015)

A nice topic Rim, and I wish I could contribute a description of some exotic oriental ceremony but alas I've never been much of anywhere. I'm sure Ameriscot will more than make up for my deficiency.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

I found Uganda a very interesting culture.  People are so family oriented.  Orphanages are not needed because if parents die someone in the family raises the child.  Big families live in tiny houses but nobody worries about not having enough space.  

We attended a couple of weddings and university graduation parties.  Before a wedding a list is sent around for family/friends/colleagues to sign up for what they intend to donate - wedding dress, a goat to BBQ, everything!  And Ugandans love to give very very long speeches.  

Thailand.  Love the bowing!  When greeting someone you put your hands together and bow your head slightly.  It's 95% Buddhist and the respect shown to any statue of the Buddha is wonderful!  You also see lots of offerings set out at these tiny replicas of temples (almost like birdhouses). They leave out water, rice, other food.  

In Thailand feet are low, almost disgusting.  You never let anyone see the soles of your feet by propping them up on something etc.  The head is sacred and you never touch anyone's head.  When you go to a hair salon or for a massage you are first asked if they can touch your head and almost apologise for doing so. 

When entering a home, office, small shop you leave your shoes or sandals outside the door. 

Scotland.  Well, I'll save that for later.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

Temples in Thailand



Oh, forgot about something interesting I saw one morning while walking to the gym before 7am.  All traffic was stopped as a long line of vans with monks was turning out onto the main road.  

Monks get special treatment.  I noticed on the train in Bangkok that the special seats which normally say disabled or elderly also said monks. Monks can't be touched by a woman.  And if you want to donate to their begging bowls, you must first hand your donation to a man.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2015)

Ameriscot, weren't you and your husband just down in Antarctica witnessing the march of the penguins?


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ameriscot, Thanks for your interesting info on Uganda and Thailand.  I have not visited anywhere in Africa or Asia.  There is so much to learn!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Ameriscot, weren't you and your husband just down in Antarctica witnessing the march of the penguins?



That's the only continent I haven't visited.  I have seen penguins coming in from the sea on Philips Island in Australia.  Amazing.  You can hear all the babies in their wee caves crying for food and mummy and then just after dusk all the penguins come ashore.  The 'audience' sits very quietly on the beach awaiting this event.  And pay a good sum for the privilege.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 20, 2015)

One culture, that wife and I have met here in our apt. complex, are people from India. Hate the smell of their Curry, but they sure are nice people.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice and interesting....thank you for posting the info and pictures.


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2015)

We went to a lot of festivals in Turkey.  The most important one is the anniversary of the death of Ataturk, which is marked with marches, ceremonies, the radio playing dignified music, etc.  Unfortunately, it has also been marked with violence.   My daughter was born on that date and I had to go from the hotel I was staying in to the hospital in the back of a hearse instead of an ambulance because the students and the Communists were rioting and they did not want any official vehicles on the street to be attacked.  So, I'm laying down in the back of the hearse because the driver didn't want me up front with him and I can hear the shouting, breaking glass and sirens.  All I can do was pray Lord, Lord, let me get there in one piece.   In our little town, there was a yearly parade, mostly of war veterans and schoolchildren, with a band or two.  

We also attended the wedding of our houseboy, who had saved up for four years to "buy" a bride from the mountains because he had wanted a traditional village girl.  We went to the third day of the wedding.  The bride and groom had had their civil wedding on the first day but it wasn't recognized by the family until the hodja slipped in at the end of the celebration on the third day and married them in a religious ceremony.  Our present to them was six cans of Campbell's soup, which is what they had asked for (the Turkish version of the bridal registry, I guess).


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> That's the only continent I haven't visited.  I have seen penguins coming in from the sea on Philips Island in Australia.  Amazing.  You can hear all the babies in their wee caves crying for food and mummy and then just after dusk all the penguins come ashore.  The 'audience' sits very quietly on the beach awaiting this event.  And pay a good sum for the privilege.



I've watched the penguin parade twice now. The first time was free and we sat transfixed for hours watching the mutton birds wheeling overhead against the backdrop of the Southern Cross and the penguins skittering up the beach to their nesting holes was absolutely magical. 

When we visited Kenya we learnt about the Masai culture. According to the Masai they own all the cattle in the world and have no problem with raiding their non Masai neighbours to reclaim their property. When a Masai boy is born he is given a cow to start his herd. The teenaged boys must guard the cattle from predators on the open plain armed only with a slender spear. They are called warriors but are not considered to be men until they kill their first lion. Then, if they have enough cattle, they may marry.

Masai brides must build their own hut from bricks made from cow dung. It consists of a cooking room, one or two sleeping rooms and a room for the calves. They have very low roofs and you wouldn't want to be inside in daylight hours if you could help it.  Masai men may marry as many wives as they can afford and each wife builds her own hut. The huts of the whole village form a circle and the cattle spend the night inside this compound, guarded by the dogs who act as sentries against predators.

Every three years or so the village relocates to be near fresh pasture and the whole lot is rebuilt.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 20, 2015)

We lived in Mexico for a couple years after our stay in Cuba; there they have a tradition of letting children break open a* piñata* (see video) as the highlight of a child's birthday party.


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 20, 2015)

jujube said:


> We went to a lot of festivals in Turkey.  The most important one is the anniversary of the death of Ataturk, which is marked with marches, ceremonies, the radio playing dignified music, etc.  Unfortunately, it has also been marked with violence.   My daughter was born on that date and I had to go from the hotel I was staying in to the hospital in the back of a hearse instead of an ambulance because the students and the Communists were rioting and they did not want any official vehicles on the street to be attacked.  So, I'm laying down in the back of the hearse because the driver didn't want me up front with him and I can hear the shouting, breaking glass and sirens.  All I can do was pray Lord, Lord, let me get there in one piece.   In our little town, there was a yearly parade, mostly of war veterans and schoolchildren, with a band or two.
> 
> We also attended the wedding of our houseboy, who had saved up for four years to "buy" a bride from the mountains because he had wanted a traditional village girl.  We went to the third day of the wedding.  The bride and groom had had their civil wedding on the first day but it wasn't recognized by the family until the hodja slipped in at the end of the celebration on the third day and married them in a religious ceremony.  Our present to them was six cans of Campbell's soup, which is what they had asked for (the Turkish version of the bridal registry, I guess).



Your birth experience sounds harrowing!  As if you didn't have enough to worry about, you find yourself in the midst of civil unrest.  Wow! And the wedding description you posted is different from anything I am familiar with.  Thanks for this!  I am learning a lot!


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I've watched the penguin parade twice now. The first time was free and we sat transfixed for hours watching the mutton birds wheeling overhead against the backdrop of the Southern Cross and the penguins skittering up the beach to their nesting holes was absolutely magical.
> 
> When we visited Kenya we learnt about the Masai culture. According to the Masai they own all the cattle in the world and have no problem with raiding their non Masai neighbours to reclaim their property. When a Masai boy is born he is given a cow to start his herd. The teenaged boys must guard the cattle from predators on the open plain armed only with a slender spear. They are called warriors but are not considered to be men until they kill their first lion. Then, if they have enough cattle, they may marry.
> 
> ...




isn't it fascinating the way people have built their traditions depending on their geographic area and way of life?  I am amazed at the bride building her hut from cow dung.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Masai brides must build their own hut from bricks made from cow dung.



Thanks.  I showed this to my wife and suggested that if she wanted to be a real woman she'd start gathering some "bricks" and start building.

It took me half an hour to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2015)

:lofl: Serves you right.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

jujube said:


> We went to a lot of festivals in Turkey.  The most important one is the anniversary of the death of Ataturk, which is marked with marches, ceremonies, the radio playing dignified music, etc.  Unfortunately, it has also been marked with violence.   My daughter was born on that date and I had to go from the hotel I was staying in to the hospital in the back of a hearse instead of an ambulance because the students and the Communists were rioting and they did not want any official vehicles on the street to be attacked.  So, I'm laying down in the back of the hearse because the driver didn't want me up front with him and I can hear the shouting, breaking glass and sirens.  All I can do was pray Lord, Lord, let me get there in one piece.   In our little town, there was a yearly parade, mostly of war veterans and schoolchildren, with a band or two.
> 
> We also attended the wedding of our houseboy, who had saved up for four years to "buy" a bride from the mountains because he had wanted a traditional village girl.  We went to the third day of the wedding.  The bride and groom had had their civil wedding on the first day but it wasn't recognized by the family until the hodja slipped in at the end of the celebration on the third day and married them in a religious ceremony.  Our present to them was six cans of Campbell's soup, which is what they had asked for (the Turkish version of the bridal registry, I guess).



What a scary experience giving birth in the midst of that!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> One culture, that wife and I have met here in our apt. complex, are people from India. Hate the smell of their Curry, but they sure are nice people.



How can anyone hate the smell of curry!!??


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I've watched the penguin parade twice now. The first time was free and we sat transfixed for hours watching the mutton birds wheeling overhead against the backdrop of the Southern Cross and the penguins skittering up the beach to their nesting holes was absolutely magical.
> 
> When we visited Kenya we learnt about the Masai culture. According to the Masai they own all the cattle in the world and have no problem with raiding their non Masai neighbours to reclaim their property. When a Masai boy is born he is given a cow to start his herd. The teenaged boys must guard the cattle from predators on the open plain armed only with a slender spear. They are called warriors but are not considered to be men until they kill their first lion. Then, if they have enough cattle, they may marry.
> 
> ...



We were very lucky the time we went to the penguin march - 2005.  We were told it got really cold sitting on that beach so we had heavy coats and blankets, but we lucked out as it was mild that night.  It was an amazing experience!  No one even whispered as the penguins walked past.


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What a scary experience giving birth in the midst of that!



When we got to the hospital, the electricity was out and the emergency generator was only used for "essential" purposes. Apparently the elevators weren't considered essential so I got to walk up six floors to the maternity floor.  Probably good for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

jujube said:


> When we got to the hospital, the electricity was out and the emergency generator was only used for "essential" purposes. Apparently the elevators weren't considered essential so I got to walk up six floors to the maternity floor.  Probably good for me.



It's a good thing you weren't having a problem birth or a premature one.


----------



## halalu (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, are their traditions and culture still practiced when they enter another country?


----------

